# Prime Fur a Test Question



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Can anyone answer the following regarding what Prime Fur is?

Note: the following question's pertain to Coyotes only as this is a Predator Site.

1) Please explain how this term came about.

2) Please explain if this term has any significance with today's tanning practices

3) Please explain what an early season skin is and how anyone can tell its early

(Hint if you answer this question question 1 may be easier)

4) Please explain why rubs, singe and matting mean to your fur sales,

a) as they pertain to trapping

b) as they pertain to calling


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I don’t know the answer to all of them but fur is not prime if the leather is not white early hides will be blue looking when skinned and turn black when put up


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

So Larry 62 views and I’m the only one who tried to answer what did I win


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's prime when my gun is loaded.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with pokey on this one and dont claim to have all the answers , maybe not even any of them ..lol . But , I like to start snaring when I see the rabbits and weasels are turned white . Usually the coyotes are ready about the same time . awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> So Larry 62 views and I'm the only one who tried to answer what did I win


Lets let it go another week. I didn't post for a winner. I posted as a learning tool for all.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol ok Larry question 4 rub is when the fur is damaged eather by being pulled out or rubbed off or the animal scratching it self and the fur would sell as damaged or not at all I don’t understand the a and b part of the question other than if they are mateing I would use that in the lure I was using when setting traps and calling well I would sound like the new hot girl in town looking for love i.e. speak yote


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok I'll play along Larry.

1. To describe a pelt that has long guard hairs, thick dense under fur and a cream to white leather. Fur that is at it's peak/end of the growth cycle.
I know on a Mink if you lightly blow on the belly fur and can easily see the leather it's not fully prime... when you lightly blow and can't see the leather, its fully prime.

2. Very early, early, prime or late has no significance in the tanning process today.

3. An early season coyote can be furred up but will be lacking fur in the neck, back and flanks. It might have the under fur but won't be real dense. The leather will definitely be blue to light blue.

4. All are signs of being over prime and they will be downgraded. That means less money for your hard work.
Part
A & B have no significance between the two as long as you don't put a big hole in it.

Larry, is it true they don't care about clear bellies anymore? And the color? Mainly the length and primeness of the pelt. Are the early ones ok now days? The market changes


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well Larry... I doubt anyone else will try to answer.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My apology...I have heart issues again. At 1:30 today I go in for some stent placements. Ill answer when my wits are a tad better. Hope you understand.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hope everything goes well Larry----prayer sent*

*svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> My apology...I have heart issues again. At 1:30 today I go in for some stent placements. Ill answer when my wits are a tad better. Hope you understand.


 Well crap Larry... go get a tune up. Stents are good, they kept my father alive until he got Alzheimers... many many moons later. It's like getting new fuel injectors.

Get well soon


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

What causes the color change in the leather of the hide?

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

murphyranch said:


> What causes the color change in the leather of the hide?
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


lack of blood flow to the hair follicles and a little something to do with the sun ???? that's what changes the pigmentation of the leather. Early prime animals will still be blue to light blue because the under fur and guard hairs are still growing. I could be wrong but that only happens 1.01% of the time ????.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> lack of blood flow to the hair follicles and a little something to do with the sun  that's what changes the pigmentation of the leather. Early prime animals will still be blue to light blue because the under fur and guard hairs are still growing. I could be wrong but that only happens 1.01% of the time .




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

